# Jeep -"Six Shooter"



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I drew this pencil of a Jeep to benefit the Wheelers for the Wounded Organization. Print sales go to take wounded and their families offroading....100%. The name of this piece is "Six Shooter". It is a rig that belongs to a Houston, Texas police officer that also enjoys offroading.


----------



## Somer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Copyright request*

Hello, My name is Emily Smith and I was wondering If their was anyway I can get in contact with you through email? I love your design and what it symbolizes and would like to contact you about using this design as a print on a shirt I'm making for my Hubby. 
-Thank you for your time!


----------

